# Machida will be LHW Champ by the end of 2013



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

From another forum.

Yes these involve plenty of speculation, as they should. But I will just share the following goodies of my logic, which I think are mutually supporting , rather than points that can be fully isolated from each other.

1. Machida is hungry. If he can find a fight to stay active I think he will stay hungry. 
He is the kind of person who has mental discipline and long term planning, and he also knows this may be his last real shot. He has moved to the usa for this reason. As for Jones it is hard for any champ to stay hungry forever. Machida seems less afraid of him than he was after losing to Shogun. Jones doesn't lack maturity but doesn't have it in spades cuz he hasn't lost. Maturity plus hunger = dangerous.

2. Machida's glaring mma deficiency, the dropping of his hand, was crucial in losing him the fight against Jones. I believe he has addressed this problem.

3. Machida was abnormally heavy/big for the Jones fight. This was a big mistake, as a. he already has knockout power against anybody in the ufc if he times the shot right. b. his whole style depends on mobility and speed. c. Given machida's style, and Jones' reach advantage, it is hard to see how giving up speed for being a bit stronger would help against Jones. I believe Machida knows this now, and he will keep fighting at a leaner size.

4. Machida was overly aggressive against Jones. His blitzes were and are the right way to win, but need to be worked into a larger game plan of varied paces and enough of his defensive bread and butter. I think Machida knows this now.

5. Machida is very hard to deal with when he is doing what he does. Having been hit by Jones strikes due to the aforementioned former bad habit of letting his guard down, he sealed his fate. Once he was on his feet again, he stopped doing what he does. Machida stopped moving. He just stood there looking bewildered. If he keeps his guard up and works on his striking, that won't happen and he wont stop moving, especially coming in lighter.

6. Both fighters need to work on their striking, and the key to the fight lies there. Bones is not going to manhandle Machida and keep him down unless he gets the better of him again standing up. Both men know that, but Machida has a far better striking base to build upon than Jones does. He has also really improved his camp situation and his wrestling partners since the Jones fight by moving to the usa.

7. It is fallacy to consider Machida's not so exciting performance against Henderson as evidence that he has got nothing for Jones, or that he doesn't look hungry. He knows full well where his legacy stands right now and all he cared about was getting a guaranteed W so he could get the title shot. His calculated though boring approach in the hendo fight was not evidence of his stagnation, but of his seriousness. Getting the belt > the guy who also beat Hendo in an exciting fight.

8. A lighter Machida with hands up will be hard for Jones to take down. Machida's wrestling strength is in the clinch (tossed hendo from there). Jones' clinch is better by wrestling and offensive standards but because of how Machidas wrestling clinch mixes with his close range counters and footwork, his defense from clinch is trouble for anyone. And so its no surprise Jones took him down with a great double. 

Machida is not a guy that is easy to double due to the distance you have to cover, you have to hit him solidly or break his rhythm to be able to do it, which Jones awesomely did. Current Machida will not fall prey to the above. Also, Jones still dove a huge distance for that shot, with the cage closing the deal. This helps to show that even with his power and length Jones could get in trouble diving against a mobile, unrocked, lighter Machida.

9. Machida's unpredictability/movement and ground defense looked better in the Hendo fight.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I found it very rude from you to copy the content from other user/forum without quotes or mentioning the author. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He didn't look very 'hungry' against Dan Henderson. 

Machida will lose brutally to Jon Jones a second time in 2013... imo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I disagree and there really is no point of me taking time to say why with a case like this, now had you said gustafsson, texiera or cormier then we could have a real discussion.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

You must earn so much money from betting with this psychic ability of yours.


----------



## Mr Jeff 1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*What*

Maybe he can beat Jones, But lets not write CHAEL off. Karate Kid might have to fight Chael for the title....


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, I think Machidas better off dropping down to mw. Jones is a young champ who's probably going to be around for many years to come. Machida also has more years left in his career than Anderson, so once AS retires, he will be a force to reckon with and has an absolute real shot at taking the MW title. Plus, I'm DYING to see a match-up between him and Cung Le.

I think Gustoffson, if he wins, is a much bigger threat to Jones than Machida is at this point anyways...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr Jeff 1 said:


> Maybe he can beat Jones, But lets not write CHAEL off. Karate Kid might have to fight Chael for the title....


No he won't, we've got psychics saying so.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't agree. You can't take anything away from the Hendo fight. He fought a 42 year old man who has half the limb length as Jon Jones. He was 5x faster than Dan, and was still afraid to really go for anything big. He didn't look hungry at all.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Jon Jones will still be the UFC Light Heavyweight Champion at the end of 2013.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't believe people give GSP stick for fighting safe, but Machida get's threads about being the next champ.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> I can't believe people give GSP stick for fighting safe, but Machida get's threads about being the next champ.


Completely different styles. GSP is safe. Machida is elusive. n00b.

(psssst... I'm being sarcastic)


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> Honestly, I think Machidas better off dropping down to mw. Jones is a young champ who's probably going to be around for many years to come. Machida also has more years left in his career than Anderson, so once AS retires, he will be a force to reckon with and has an absolute real shot at taking the MW title. Plus, I'm DYING to see a match-up between him and Cung Le.
> 
> I think Gustoffson, if he wins, is a much bigger threat to Jones than Machida is at this point anyways...


/agree

i see machida loosing to JBJ 
As moves up to take the belt from JBJ and stays LHW 
machida moves down to dominate the MW div untill Vitor crushes him 

this is the only way i see a belt on machida in the ufc


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...We all saw Jones for the first time face adversity in the Octagon against Machida when they fought. Bones stayed so amazingly composed. Machida has a decent ground game & wrestling but again, Jon cracked Machida coming in and dropped him. Bones get's top position...yer done. his leverage is too much to stop. Jon landed that one elbow that changed everything. Sliced Machida wide open. Honestly, I really believe Jones is almost unstoppable when he's in top position. If Machida starts to catch him again like in the first fight, like Rogan says " It's like man against boy"...


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

That was quite a rant.
Not gonna happen though. Not while Jones is at LHW. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

And what's this adversity Jones saw against Machida?? He got clipped by two punches, which barely phased him. The only adversity Jones overcame was when Vitor almost snapped his arm. Machida didn't do much to him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Completely different styles. GSP is safe. Machida is elusive. n00b.
> 
> (psssst... I'm being sarcastic)


Machida goes for the kill when he sees the opportunity GSP doesn't anymore.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SM33 said:


> You must earn so much money from betting with this psychic ability of yours.


Nice bomb there screech i'm sure your comedic talent will take you far :tard:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Lyoto Machida will never hold another UFC title.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Lyoto Machida will never hold another UFC title.


Well if Andy ever retires I don't see many guys at 185 who could even give Machida a run for his money. He is actually a terrible matchup for most of the top of the division.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Well if Andy ever retires I don't see many guys at 185 who could even give Machida a run for his money. He is actually a terrible matchup for most of the top of the division.


Vitor V Lyoto would be a good fight, Weidman also. I think the next MW champion will be Rory Mac though. Weidman will go to 205 after he recovers from the beating that Anderson will give him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The only guy taking it is Anderson Silva


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> And what's this adversity Jones saw against Machida?? He got clipped by two punches, which barely phased him. The only adversity Jones overcame was when Vitor almost snapped his arm. Machida didn't do much to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


AGreed. I have friends that say "well MAchida gave him the best fight". Perhaps they are right. But people get a little too carried away with the fact that Machida landed a punch. If you are that excited over that, odds are he has pretty little chance to actually win the fight.

Machida DID SO WELL in the 1st. Yet I think 2 out of 3 judges gave it to Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The legion approves.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I think even Jones commented on that saying "he landed one punch.." when people brought up that Machida had him "in trouble", but what are you going to do? People are going to hold onto things to make his fights seem more competitive than they are. You can't blame a Machida fan for wanting to believe in him. Landing one good punch doesn't always mean that much though. I can't count how many times Rogan has said "HE ROCKED HIM THERE! HE'S IN TROUBLE!" when the opponent being "rocked" didn't seem very fazed at all.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

9 reasons why Machida will be champ eh? 1 reason why he won't,
1. Bones will beat him in dominant fashion again.

Seriously, the only way Machida will be champ by the end of 2013 is if Bones moves up to HW.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The drunk will be dealt with next month courtesy of the American Gangster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Vitor V Lyoto would be a good fight, Weidman also. I think the next MW champion will be Rory Mac though. Weidman will go to 205 after he recovers from the beating that Anderson will give him.


Weidman wouldn't have anything for Machida. I would think that Machida would just take Vitor down but if he stood with him he might get caught. Nevertheless guys like Okami, Bisping, Munoz, Boetch, etcetera would get stomped. Belcher/Machida might be a good fight or Machida might run circles around him; I am not sure.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> Weidman wouldn't have anything for Machida. I would think that Machida would just take Vitor down but if he stood with him he might get caught. Nevertheless guys like Okami, Bisping, Munoz, Boetch, etcetera would get stomped. Belcher/Machida might be a good fight or Machida might run circles around him; I am not sure.


Belcher? Lmao

Good God....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Belcher? Lmao
> 
> Good God....
> 
> ...


I think his BJJ is better so the ground wouldn't seem safe for Machida. It really isn't impossible to win rounds against Machida standing you just have to cut the octagon off with either leg kicks like Shogun or footwork and leading like Rampage. I don't know whether or not Belcher is capable of doing that so how well he would do is an unknown to me.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Its just my opinion but I dont want to see a running champion. To me a champion is not a guy with Machidas fighting style.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

2zwudz said:


> Its just my opinion but I dont want to see a running champion. To me a champion is not a guy with Machidas fighting style.


Too bad he already won the title.

Also how did all that running mark up Hendo's face?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Really.....You like that style of fighting for a champion ?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

2zwudz said:


> Really.....You like that style of fighting for a champion ?


Considering my username is theLYOTOlegion, clearly I do.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

ok i can respect that.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

2zwudz said:


> Really.....You like that style of fighting for a champion ?


As the champion is "defending" the title, I think it's legitimate for him to fight as he wants to win. It's up to the challenger to bring the fight and take the belt.

That doesn't make the fightiny style of the champ necessarily exciting for the fans, but it's legitimate.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kc1983 said:


> And what's this adversity Jones saw against Machida?? He got clipped by two punches, which barely phased him. The only adversity Jones overcame was when Vitor almost snapped his arm. Machida didn't do much to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...Who won the 1st round in the Jones/Machida fight?
If you watched it, Machida clearly did. Jones ate a hard body kick and that straight left staggered him a bit in that first round. I just basically said what Rogan said after that 1st round. "We've seen the first look of concern on Jon Jones' face"...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Who won the 1st round in the Jones/Machida fight?
> If you watched it, Machida clearly did. Jones ate a hard body kick and that straight left staggered him a bit in that first round. I just basically said what Rogan said after that 1st round. "We've seen the first look of concern on Jon Jones' face"...


It's funny how people constantly complain about bad judging, yet have no problem with Jones being given the first round, which is one of the worst calls I can remember.

Pointless in the end since Jones won the first fight but Machida has shown he can get in on Jones and he can hit him pretty good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Who won the 1st round in the Jones/Machida fight?
> If you watched it, Machida clearly did. Jones ate a hard body kick and that straight left staggered him a bit in that first round. I just basically said what Rogan said after that 1st round. "We've seen the first look of concern on Jon Jones' face"...












2 judges score the round for Bones. Bones clearly won that round.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> It's funny how people constantly complain about bad judging, yet have no problem with Jones being given the first round, which is one of the worst calls I can remember.
> 
> Pointless in the end since Jones won the first fight but Machida has shown he can get in on Jones and he can hit him pretty good.


Why does no one bring up that round for bad judging? Because no one gives 2 shits about 1 round of a 5 round fight that went 1.5 rounds. Who cares who was given that round? 

Also, I find it laughable that Machida fans hold onto that round as if it is proof that Machida offers the best chance. He hit him what? 2? Maybe 3 times in a round? Many champs start slow. Jones basically gave him that round...a round where no one was hurt at all. Then he proceeded to drop him and choke him unconscious in the 2nd...

That is Machida's game. His fans love that round. Yet 2 judges gave it to Bones. Machida fans are so used to close rounds where they add up the number of feints and touches and want to give it to Machida. Not saying he didn't deserve the round...but even when he "wins" a round....it isn't conclusive. Like the first 2 rounds of the Page fight where his fans swear he won. Same in the Hendo fight. WELL DO MORE AND QUIT RUNNING AWAY. IT ISN'T KARATE POINT FIGHTING. If you actually fight, you may get those rounds. 

But BOY! Those 2 punches Machida landed sure are something! Great Job!:thumb01:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

2zwudz said:


> Its just my opinion but I dont want to see a running champion. To me a champion is not a guy with Machidas fighting style.


We'll always have fans that prefer the brawlers, no news here.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I like Machida, but if he comes in the way he did against Rampage or Dan Henderson, Jones will eat him alive.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> I like Machida, but if he comes in the way he did against Rampage or *Dan Henderson,* Jones will eat him alive.


You'll have to explain what you mean here. Other than a slip on the mat Machida won every minute of that and on any knowledgable scorecard won all three rounds.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You'll have to explain what you mean here. Other than a slip on the mat Machida won every minute of that and on any knowledgable scorecard won all three rounds.


Because Bones isn't a 42 year old man with stubby limbs. He is the opposite. Machida isn't going to be able to hop around and win a pts contest vs. Jones.

HTH


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Because Bones isn't a 42 year old man with stubby limbs. He is the opposite. Machida isn't going to be able to hop around and win a pts contest vs. Jones.
> 
> HTH


I thought he was getting a title shot. Why would he fight Jones when Chael will have the belt?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I thought he was getting a title shot. Why would he fight Jones when Chael will have the belt?


Why would he fight for the belt after Gustaf wins impressively and rightfully gets the next shot?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why would he fight for the belt after Gustaf wins impressively and rightfully gets the next shot?


Because Gustafson probably ain't tryna to throw them hands against the American Gangster.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Because Gustafson probably ain't tryna to throw them hands against the American Gangster.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Please don't cheer for Chael! Nothing against you LL but you've been consistently cheering for the fighter who ends up on the worse end in the last big fights. You're a Jones fan. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Please don't cheer for Chael! Nothing against you LL but you've been consistently cheering for the fighter who ends up on the worse end in the last big fights. You're a Jones fan.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. If you truly love Chael Sonnen, you'll cheer for Jon Jones.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Machida should turn the script and attack. It'll confuse em. It's always easier to stalk, but when you're put on the defensive you're reactive. Everybody knows what the LHW holder does. He runs backwards with his hands and arms held out. Therefore I would like to see a flying armbar or see his (Machida) sumo clinch and trip takedown while on the offense. We've never seen the LHW title holder on the ground yet. 

Machida won't be able to play defensive forever. We've learned this in the second round. Stretch Armstrong covers too much ground. 

Machida by KO 2nd round.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You'll have to explain what you mean here. Other than a slip on the mat Machida won every minute of that and on any knowledgable scorecard won all three rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not necessarily, aggression is one of the scoring criteria, and there wasn't much effective striking to speak of in that "fight" from either fighter.

I wouldn't have been surprised at all if he lost the decision.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Machida spent damn near 11-12 minutes total backing away from Dan Henderson. What frustrated the hell out of me was that Dan Henderson left so many openings that Machida could have countered easily. Instead he chose to back away. He took Henderson down easily from the clinch, it was a pretty neat trip and his GnP looked solid at the end of the first round. I just don't understand why he chose to spend the majority of the contest backing away and neglecting to take clear opportunities. He damn near lost that fight because he spent so much time being inactive. Playing the points game is fine but you don't get points for not engaging in some way. Punches thrown should count over no punches thrown at all.

Machida won't be afforded the same luxury against Jones that he had against Henderson. Henderson is a legend and a great fighter but he relies essentially on his iron jaw and nuclear hands. Everything else about his game has stagnated or even regressed. Jones is the total package and he will probably neutralize Machida's speed and drag him to the mat before delivering some elbows from hell.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ari said:


> Machida spent damn near 11-12 minutes total backing away from Dan Henderson. What frustrated the hell out of me was that Dan Henderson left so many openings that Machida could have countered easily. Instead he chose to back away. He took Henderson down easily from the clinch, it was a pretty neat trip and his GnP looked solid at the end of the first round. I just don't understand why he chose to spend the majority of the contest backing away and neglecting to take clear opportunities. He damn near lost that fight because he spent so much time being inactive. Playing the points game is fine but you don't get points for not engaging in some way. Punches thrown should count over no punches thrown at all.
> 
> Machida won't be afforded the same luxury against Jones that he had against Henderson. Henderson is a legend and a great fighter but he relies essentially on his iron jaw and nuclear hands. Everything else about his game has stagnated or even regressed. Jones is the total package and he will probably neutralize Machida's speed and drag him to the mat before delivering some elbows from hell.


Machida still struggles against his defensive Karate DNA. It's crystal clear. He already addressed he would be more aggresive in the future as he aknowledged ppls criticism, but he still fights back paddling as avoid confrontation is his martial art main philosophy.
It's amazing, though, he got the belt and keeps himself at elite level with so much restrains.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Machida still struggles against his defensive Karate DNA. It's crystal clear. He already addressed he would be more aggresive in the future as he aknowledged ppls criticism, but he still fights back paddling as avoid confrontation is his martial art main philosophy.
> It's amazing, though, he got the belt and keeps himself at elite level with so much restrains.


I agree. 

His first instinct of fighting was to not get hit. And he grew up under that idea. It is hard to change, especially when you still have that style as your base. 

People said he would make Dan look old and slow. Which he sort of did. But he didn't clown him. He proved he was quicker and disciplined to do it for the whole fight. We all knew that.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Machida still struggles against his defensive Karate DNA. It's crystal clear. He already addressed he would be more aggresive in the future as he aknowledged ppls criticism, but he still fights back paddling as avoid confrontation is his martial art main philosophy.
> It's amazing, though, he got the belt and keeps himself at elite level with so much restrains.


I sincerely hope he does address it. There's a reason Machida barely edged Henderson on the scorecards even though to an educated MMA fan it was fairly clear Machida won the fight. Hopefully the Machida that showed up against Ryan Bader will come back for a fight against Jones, because I see that version of Machida giving Jones a ton of fits.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its possible, I give Machinda a pretty good chance at beating Chael Sonnen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight will end with someone getting TKOed. Machida will not be able to evade for all five rounds so he knows he will have to engage and face Goliath. Somehow Rashad lasted all five rounds, everyone else got finished within four.

Finish or be finished.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think there is a chance of him beating Jones.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> This fight will end with someone getting TKOed. Machida will not be able to evade for all five rounds so he knows he will have to engage and face Goliath. Somehow Rashad lasted all five rounds, everyone else got finished within four.
> 
> Finish or be finished.


Jones was afraid of Rashad. I said it before the fight they both were scared of one another and weren't going to engage. If I had to guess they had hard rounds at Jackson's and it was all about who was on that day. That's who they went to a decision. Rampage too Jones was afraid or leery and rightfully so of pages power. So it took him some time to get it together and Vitor hurt him badly so he fought with one arm and also didn't look to be in a hurry.

Machida can't stop the gnp and he'll end up on his back again. He'll wilt under it the same way as the first fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

no, he won't.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Jones was afraid of Rashad. I said it before the fight they both were scared of one another and weren't going to engage. If I had to guess they had hard rounds at Jackson's and it was all about who was on that day. That's who they went to a decision. Rampage too Jones was afraid or leery and rightfully so of pages power. So it took him some time to get it together and Vitor hurt him badly so he fought with one arm and also didn't look to be in a hurry.
> 
> Machida can't stop the gnp and he'll end up on his back again. He'll wilt under it the same way as the first fight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





hellholming said:


> no, he won't.


What hellholming said!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Machida beat Bones but other then that I hope he loses to the majority of the top contenders. Ran like a coward vs Hendo and refused to fight him, he shouldn't have been awarded the win, let alone a title shot. 
But Jones is as annoying as they come in sports and he is going to dominate Sonnen with ease so hopefully Machida can win another BS decision and then get KTFO by someone like Mousasi or Glover.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rewatching Machida vs. Jones a few times today.


Honestly, I'd almost consider it a come-from-behind victory for Jones. He got nearly dropped in round one and had no offense at all. In round 2 he was getting tagged pretty good and ate a few huge punches and got panicked backing up, Lyoto stuffs two take-downs easily and then assaults again. 

Jones blind rushes in to grab a double with his hands down, lands and elbow, and when action starts again he gets that choke.

I'd say a rematch would be very interesting. That is if Moose or Gus don't have the belt.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lyoto landed some nasty shots on Hendo, he struck with the intent to finish. The intent to not get hit was just as important though, because Hendo can change momentum with short strikes and Lyoto is not a tank physically. Hendo is. All this combined makes for a three round fight.

Lyoto has been equally impressive in the Bader and Hendo bouts IMO, to me he looks reinvented and better than ever. This doesn't mean I feel the need to make a thread claiming he'll be Champion before the year is out though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Lyoto landed some nasty shots on Hendo, he struck with the intent to finish. The intent to not get hit was just as important though, because Hendo can change momentum with short strikes and Lyoto is not a tank physically. Hendo is. All this combined makes for a three round fight.
> 
> Lyoto has been equally impressive in the Bader and Hendo bouts IMO, to me he looks reinvented and better than ever. This doesn't mean I feel the need to make a thread claiming he'll be Champion before the year is out though.


I would say his intent to not get hit far outweighed the very, very minimal intent of finishing the fight. In fact, he spent far more time avoiding a fight then actually fighting. Which makes me sick watching Hendo's epic run end with a fighter refusing to...well fight. It was about the lamest way to end his epic run. No respect...or in Brazil no hespect.


----------

